# Moving to Vancouver



## bindy1 (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest where to live in Vancouver. I am hopefully moving there in August and need some local knowledge. So I am looking for a similar lifestyle to what i have in Melbourne. I live 4 km from work, on the ocean. I have great parks for my dogs and access to the beaches too. I have my great little local shopping precinct complete with really lovely coffee shops (a must have). So i am thinking Yaletown, Kitsilano - any suggestions would be appreciated. Also love to be near night life too

Thanks


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

bindy1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest where to live in Vancouver. I am hopefully moving there in August and need some local knowledge. So I am looking for a similar lifestyle to what i have in Melbourne. I live 4 km from work, on the ocean. I have great parks for my dogs and access to the beaches too. I have my great little local shopping precinct complete with really lovely coffee shops (a must have). So i am thinking Yaletown, Kitsilano - any suggestions would be appreciated. Also love to be near night life too
> 
> Thanks


Why are you moving to Vancouver, if for work, where will you be working? and how are you able to legally move to Canada, ? do you have a work permit or visas or ??? just wonderring if this is just another case of someone who thinks they can just move to Canada.


----------



## bindy1 (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

I have a transfer with my work. So all Visa's etc in process now. Just need suggestions on good locations to live. 

Thanks


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

bindy1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a transfer with my work. So all Visa's etc in process now. Just need suggestions on good locations to live.
> 
> Thanks


Thats cool, but have you ever been to the Vancouver area, it might be best to come before you have to start your job, and then spend some time looking around, because what one person likes, another will hate. August will be the best weather of the year (usually), so shouldn't be too much of a shock coming from Australia, however alot of what you are used to, will come with high housing cost in the Vancouver area.


----------



## bdadams (May 11, 2011)

Live Down Town. You are going to be close to everything


----------



## NewCanuck (May 29, 2011)

Yaletown and Kitsilano are good choices, if you can afford the housing costs. There are lots of other good neighborhoods -- it depends on what you like.

If you can, visit before you move, or rent short-term before you settle, so you can explore the neighborhoods to see what fits you best.


----------

